

Time Warner Lost 215,000 TV Subscribers in the Last Quarter - PaulHoule
http://stopthecap.com/2014/01/08/time-warner-cable-lost-another-215000-tv-subscribers-in-the-fourth-quarter/

======
poopsintub
The site has a ending tag showing in the top-left corner of the screen. See
your meta description...

